# My Wacky Russians Built a Fort



## Thomas Frazier (Aug 25, 2015)

In one of my TBH's, they have built a wall of propolis across the entrance, with three tunnels through it. It's a LOT of propolis - the entrance is 3/8" high by 3" wide, and it's all built up except for those tunnels. I guess they are getting ready for winter.

Anybody seen anything like this? I'll try to get a decent picture.


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

Exactly what my Caucasian bees did. Never needed entrance reducers in the fall they made there own. I have even seen them propolize a mouse to the BB.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

That is why I reduced all of my hive entrance to only one bee space during the
winter time. They don't seem to mind at all. Have no choice because the Italians don't know how to use propolis wisely.


----------



## richr58 (Jul 23, 2014)

My bees are all decadents of a swarm I caught 3 summers ago, they are closing everything down to a single bee size hole, 1st time for me, but I guess they know what works for them. I have some ventilation holes in on hive and the have closed them off completely.


----------



## Thomas Frazier (Aug 25, 2015)

Forgive the blur - my phone doesn't know how to focus, zoom, and flash all in one shot. I wonder how thick that wall is.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

I had several KTBH bring theres down to one bee space.... and a nuc that closed them selfs in compleatly...
I went to pop open a "dead out" wearing no gear and got a suprize


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

dubble


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

I have seen the same thing numerous times with my top bar hives. I have 5 entrance holes at one end of several of my hives and they regularly seal off 3 or 4 completely and leave 1 or 2 partially open. I sometimes think it has to do with having the entrances near the top of the side wall as opposed to the bottom of the wall. Those hives with bottom entrances don't usually have the entrances sealed off in the same way but it still sometimes happens.


----------



## Bunyabees (May 17, 2017)

Very cool Thomas!


----------



## kyell (Feb 3, 2012)

Thomas,
From what apiary did you purchase your Russians? I like heavy propolising colonies.
Kyle


----------



## Thomas Frazier (Aug 25, 2015)

kyell said:


> Thomas,
> From what apiary did you purchase your Russians?


I got Russian Hybrids from Kelley Beekeeping. I was happy with the packages, and would order from them again. I see they are offering purebred Russians this year, so you have a choice about that.

Cheers!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>In one of my TBH's, they have built a wall of propolis across the entrance, with three tunnels through it. It's a LOT of propolis - the entrance is 3/8" high by 3" wide, and it's all built up except for those tunnels.

Until we bred propolis gathering down in our bees they all used to do that, hence the name which in Greek means "In front of the city".


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> >In one of my TBH's, they have built a wall of propolis across the entrance, with three tunnels through it. It's a LOT of propolis - the entrance is 3/8" high by 3" wide, and it's all built up except for those tunnels.
> 
> Until we bred propolis gathering down in our bees they all used to do that, hence the name which in Greek means "In front of the city".


Interesting!


----------

